# Apps disappeared



## hanielserrato (Oct 21, 2011)

So I was planning to watch a movie on my RAZR but was unable to find Netflix app. So i went on the play store and found it and the options i had were to uninstall or to open like if i had it installed. So i uninstalled and reinstalled the app. Still no app icon. Then a second ago i was looking got my calendar only to notice the app icon missing. Does anyone have any idea what's going on?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kr8os71 (Jun 8, 2011)

Are you stock, rooted, running a rom?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## hanielserrato (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm am stock, and rooted.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

